# Exotic milk



## michickenwrangler (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any milk from anything other than a cow, goat or sheep?

I know some milk that is consumed worldwide but is not here:

Reindeer/Caribou
Camel (Bactrian and Dromedary)
Yak
Water buffalo
Horse
Eland
Moose
Elk
Whitetail deer (Aztecs used to occasionally use it)


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 3, 2010)

I tasted horse milk once. It was nasty! It was like thick spoiled buttermilk.


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

I've had mozzarella made from pure water buffalo milk.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 24, 2011)

Caribou and yak.


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

How'd the yak milk taste?  I want yaks someday.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 24, 2011)

Leans heavily toward goat.


----------

